# Do any valaters take pride in their work?



## LandyMick (Sep 18, 2012)

I know this is a massive generalisation and I'm sure there are excellent valeters out there!

I have just seen a valeter using a sweeping brush on a '12 plate Audi :doublesho

Let me know your experiences (hopefully of someone you've seen and NOT used!!, you should be doing it yourself!) :detailer:

and if you're a valater who takes a real pride in what you do, lets see a show of thumbs and recommends!


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

Its not just limited to valeters - 

Seems to be a lot of people from non - skilled jobs to high skilled jobs who just take no pride in what they do!

Does get me when i work with people who don't pride in what they do - My saying if i am going to do something then i am going do it well!


----------



## Chris0707 (Oct 26, 2011)

I do both detailing and valeting in my spare time, I follow the same wash techniques valeting as I do detailing. Just because one costs less then the other doesn't mean they get a substandard service.


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

But i guess the question is not pride - The 1st question is do they have skill or the understand to know using a brush is wrong? 

If they do and still use it then its lack of pride and rushing - take the cash and say bye! Unlike Chris who has the skills and knowledge to "take pride"


----------



## mattyslk (Jul 28, 2012)

LandyMick said:


> I know this is a massive generalisation and I'm sure there are excellent valeters out there!
> 
> I have just seen a valeter using a sweeping brush on a '12 plate Audi :doublesho
> 
> ...


I think it's unfair to say that they don't have pride in their work.

Detailing is a very specific practice- that the majority of people think is crazy!

IMO valeting a car is getting it clean. If the car is clean at the end of the day then the valet[er] has pride in their work?

Although a similar discipline, they are also worlds apart.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I think their is a real lack of pride in the UK at the moment in a lot of jobs... not just cleaning cars....

I agree with above though... valeting and detailing are kind of different things, and at the end of the day, if the dealer gets a clean car that they then sell quickly... job done...

:thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

LandyMick said:


> I know this is a massive generalisation and I'm sure there are excellent valeters out there!
> 
> I have just seen a valeter using a sweeping brush on a '12 plate Audi :doublesho
> 
> ...


:lol: here we go again....

If said owner of Audi is happy, then who cares


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

i have to admit I have a good friend who is a valeter and he takes great pride in his work and possibly spends too much time and effort on some cars. He is also using better quality products because he cares. I also know of detailers who take very little pride in their work so its all in teh individual. Just because its not detailing does not mean they dont give a toss. 

Detailing only means something to a VERY small minority of people Valeting is where it is at a good valeter will make a lot more money than the best detailer thats for sure. think its a bit sweeping saying do tehy all not care. its like saying does a nurse not care simply as they have not trained to be a doctor.

We are seeing more and more hack jobs coming into us from people who have taken them to so called DETAILERS who are working full time at it. I have an MX5 in with 2 6" strike throughs in teh middle of one door and a rear quarter that was recently Detailed by someone who obviously didnt care. this is about whe 5 car in a row we have had that we are being left to fix.. Never had a car in that was botched by a valeter.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

The Vauxhall that prepped my last two new cars and the Volvo where my parents new car was from had not a scratch or swirl on them so I think that is a generalisation against the bad ones that are out there just like any industry
I have mentioned brushes and cars before and there are some very special brushes for this purpose so he may not have just picked one up from the local b and q to do the job


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Ronnie said:


> i have to admit I have a good friend who is a valeter and he takes great pride in his work and possibly spends too much time and effort on some cars. He is also using better quality products because he cares. I also know of detailers who take very little pride in their work so its all in teh individual. Just because its not detailing does not mean they dont give a toss.
> 
> Detailing only means something to a VERY small minority of people Valeting is where it is at a good valeter will make a lot more money than the best detailer thats for sure. think its a bit sweeping saying do tehy all not care. its like saying does a nurse not care simply as they have not trained to be a doctor.
> 
> We are seeing more and more hack jobs coming into us from people who have taken them to so called DETAILERS who are working full time at it. I have an MX% in with 2 6" strike throughs in teh middle of one door and a rear quarter that was recently Detailed by someone who obviously didnt care. this is about whe 5 car in a row we have had that we are being left to fix.. Never had a car in that was botched by a valeter.


Could not agree more Ronnie


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Mad Ad said:


> Could not agree more Ronnie


X2. Nailed it.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

is it ignorance or sheer profit/greed i don't give a fu*ck attitude before satisfaction knowing the job was done to the best off one's ability?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

It might not be a case of what all of us here think is no pride ect, it might just be a case of lack of education....

I used to religiously wash my first car down at the jet wash with the broom every week. I was happy as a pig in **** that my car looked clean and shiny! how are these guys any different?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

If its that bad practice then why do AS, AG and many other sales reps have these said items on board for sale to use when cleaning cars as a business?
I wouldnt use one on a car personally but some see it as a more thorough way of cleaning, maybe some do see it as quick and easier.

I valet. Always have done. Generally, a valet is still cleaned thoroughly. I dont use 2 buckets but still use one with a grit guard and sheepskin mitt. Drying towels are used, just not the 2 bucket sides of things. Some are even foamed if they are quite dirty. Flip side of the coin... Do we even know what the client is willing or does pay for such services?

The other thing is that there is plenty of jet washes at petrol stations etc. All have a brush that are dog eaten and have been covered in all manner of grime for months. Folks still use them. it costs around £2 and they have to do it or they can hire s quick valet service using the same type of media and not have to do it for a few ££'s more.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> It might not be a case of what all of us here think is no pride ect, it might just be a case of lack of education....
> 
> I used to religiously wash my first car down at the jet wash with the broom every week. I was happy as a pig in **** that my car looked clean and shiny! how are these guys any different?


because they call themselves valeters/detailers sir if not for the title ignorace would be forgiven just my opinion.:thumb:


----------



## LandyMick (Sep 18, 2012)

Well lot's of good points there.....Keep em coming :thumb:

I agree, that it could just be a lack of education in these matters...

I was just shocked to see a sweeping brush being used??? 

I used to use a sponge until I got more into detailing and saw the error of my ways.... Sheepskin Mitt all the way now!

btw...why does my profile say sponge jockey (is down to number of posts?)

Maybe it's just me? but, if a jobs worth doing.....it's defo worth doing well


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Its all about the end user, I would never use one to be honest unless it was a ****ty van that I couldn't reach high enough. 

You have to remember that this guy might only be charging £5 to wash the car so therefore speed and how the car is cleaned is not the priority. Also need to take in to consideration the type of client, I get people ring me up wanting a car wash for £5 its not something I do but at the same time if I used a brush to do it for £5 they wouldn't think I was very professional. 

Some people are happy for brushes to be used, some of the people I provide services too would sack me on the spot if they saw me using a sponge let alone a brush on the paint work. 

Point I am making is it differs from, cost, client and the company's image. I would do a £5 wash with a brush, I wouldnt do a £50 wash with a brush as I know the damage that would be caused by using it, some dont care.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

suspal said:


> is it ignorance or sheer profit/greed i don't give a fu*ck attitude before satisfaction knowing the job was done to the best off one's ability?


alot of people are now calling themselves detailers as its the in word to use thinking they can charge extra. I know with us and many other Detailing businesses we are trying to distence ourselves from teh word detailing as there is simply too much confusion.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

If your heart isn't in a job, invariably the end result will suffer. Said Valeter doing a bewitched special could have had a long day, and just wanted to get home. I genuinely take pleasure in cleaning and polishing cars, i'm just an enthusiastic amateur at best. But most the cars i do belong to people i know personally, so they will be done to the best standard i can. Plus i have lots of stuff to use up, so it has to go somewhere! The bulk of people out there are perfectly happy with a one bucket sponge special, followed by a 45 year old chamois afterwards. I do wince when i see a car especially a nice one being ill treated, but if there happy, more power to them. They also may have an obsession if you will, that we may find unusual. Horses for courses, just take care of your own stuff, and try to educate where possible.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

LandyMick said:


> Well lot's of good points there.....Keep em coming :thumb:
> 
> I agree, that it could just be a lack of education in these matters...
> 
> ...


I still use a sponge its made by dodo juice...shame on them for still making sponges lol


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

i am a valeter, im 22 and have been doing it since i was 15, i take pride and actually enjoy the peoples reactions when they see the finished result, i came on to this to learn new techniques etc, i find some products on detailing giving better results so i use them whilst valeting. i am not a person who just slaps any cheap s**t on an gets a few quid. iv always been a bit over the top when cleaning, and suppose thats why im really busy with private work, in actual fact im only after taking the jump to start out by myself by taking on a unit and after the first week iv had quite a few happy customers, i do detailing aswel although not so much as its not really for the masses, i offer a extreme valet, which in a matter of fact is basically a 1 day enhancement detail but iv called it such to dumb it down to the masses,


----------



## LandyMick (Sep 18, 2012)

furby-123 said:


> i am a valeter, im 22 and have been doing it since i was 15, i take pride and actually enjoy the peoples reactions when they see the finished result, i came on to this to learn new techniques etc, i find some products on detailing giving better results so i use them whilst valeting. i am not a person who just slaps any cheap s**t on an gets a few quid. iv always been a bit over the top when cleaning, and suppose thats why im really busy with private work, in actual fact im only after taking the jump to start out by myself by taking on a unit and after the first week iv had quite a few happy customers, i do detailing aswel although not so much as its not really for the masses, i offer a extreme valet, which in a matter of fact is basically a 1 day enhancement detail but iv called it such to dumb it down to the masses,


Well done mate and all the best in your venture for the future :thumb:

I hope the unit works well for you, could be the start of big things....


----------



## Chrisby (Sep 18, 2012)

im a valeter too and i do take a pride in my job, i work for ford but take care of the used car side of thinks so i have to rectify any problems with the body work if possible, i am a complete newbie to this indepth as its not just washing a car. i still class myself as a valeter. I work on a bonus so the more time that i spend on a car the less money i earn. my average time i spend on a car is approx 3-4 hours as most are pretty badly abused inside and out and not cared for just driven. many have your typical auto car wash abuse but i try my hardest with learning techniques and am starting up a nice little collection of goodies and gadgets to make the job faster and easier.
I do take a pride in my work but the foreigners opposite in sainsburys i cant vouch for...lol


----------



## LandyMick (Sep 18, 2012)

Chrisby said:


> im a valeter too and i do take a pride in my job, i work for ford but take care of the used car side of thinks so i have to rectify any problems with the body work if possible, i am a complete newbie to this indepth as its not just washing a car. i still class myself as a valeter. I work on a bonus so the more time that i spend on a car the less money i earn. my average time i spend on a car is approx 3-4 hours as most are pretty badly abused inside and out and not cared for just driven. many have your typical auto car wash abuse but i try my hardest with learning techniques and am starting up a nice little collection of goodies and gadgets to make the job faster and easier.
> I do take a pride in my work but the foreigners opposite in sainsburys i cant vouch for...lol


Hahaha! Nice one Chrisby :thumb:

I knew this guy today was out of order with his 'Dick van ****' impersonation!! It wasn't even like he was cheap! Bet he wouldn't use a massive brush on his own Audi :speechles


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

chrisby as you say about valeting, your pay depends on how many cars you do per day/week. thats why so many rush jobs and are half done, because their just thinking of the cash afterwards, not what the customers thoughts are. and even then most customers are happy with a car that looks half respectable, washed and tyres slicked and their happy. 
as previous people have said about using brushes i have only ever used one on paintwork twice, and then it was on the roofs of vans. i would never use one on a £200 cars paintwork let alone something worth a lot more. 
most people don't realise though that some places arent able to achieve good standards because most of the time the owner of the place buys the cheapest stuff they can, chemicals and equipment, some of the so called tricks of the trade iv heard of are scarey and dam right stupid, washing up liquid as detergent, polish from the pound shop, most staff arent given any training, and are on minimum wage so why do they care about the standard of the work, some not even on minimum wage, placed there on a training scheme from the job centre, then once their term is done, they get another to get a few months work out of


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

I deal with then everyday and whilst there are some that take pride I would say 90% plus either don't have a clue or don't really care. It frustrates the life out of me. I suppose its mainly the garages to blame though as a lot of them treat the valetors as rubbing rags-poor wages, no training, wanting used cars fully valeted in an hour, hounding them all the time for how much chemical they are using. I've never understood this sort of approach as the valetors can make the biggest difference in a car selling quickly or slowly and for a good price or a lower price. A clean car sells much easier than a dirty car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2012)

I think this is quite a harsh thread to be honest. Ive seen boys at £3 quick drive thru car washes care a lot but it's a job and in this climate, I don't blame them. Yes, there is some shoddy, clapped out vans/shaddy looking people but from what I've seen it's quite a mixed subject. Most or all valeters on here are very enthusiastic and therefore isn't fair to question peoples ability. 

Ive also seen many valeters working in main dealerships that are actually clued up but the only reason that guy is there, is either it's a job working with cars which they love or there business has ceased to trade for personal reasons but wish to continue in their own trade. 

In the current state of the country at the minute, it will always be hard to try educate the public to understand what swirl marks are and why they might need their paint corrected. Hence why so many quick washers about. It cleans peoples cars and thats all some people need and want. It's a tough world 

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I'll admit to using a sweeping brush on the pile of poo I'm told to drive, it's been ready for going since the day it arrived,(new) the chemicals they have in the top of the range hot jet-wash at work, takes everything off, even the paint!! it's more than obvious the management couldn't care less, as long as the trucks LOOK clean, I wouldn't dream of using a yard brush on any vehicle I own or clean away from work,, but as a brush is all that's available, that's what gets used!! 
the trucks were red when they arrived, they have turned that "nice" faded vauxhall red  now,:lol:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Whether your valeting or detailing, you should be improving the cosmetic appearance of the vehicle your working on, somehow using a broom isn't really going to do so.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

I also do it for a living.
To me it doesnt matter if its a porshe or a 20 year old fiesta its some ones pride and joy and i look after it like it was my own.
The only thing i use a brush on al wheels.
The only thing i use a vikan brush for is caravan roofs 
A broom for the back yard ( never bother lol)


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

i do valeting and a bit of detailing on weekends but work as a roofer through the week with my dad and its the same with every trade thers people who just think of the money and rush the job and ones who takes theyr time and dose the job right with pride in theyr work.
my dad as always taught me if you do a job do it right the first time and always keep the customer happy as their whos paying your wages at the end of the day.

weather in valeting or detailing i always use the same 2bm and wash method i always use and treat every car as if its my own. i must admit that i am too fussy while doing valets but the look on the customers faces at the end is worth it. iv never advertiswd my business and i dont plan on advertising any time soon as iv always got customers waiting all by word of mouth 
my girlfriend has tried to get me to apply for some full time valeting jobs in local car sales but i know i wount be working to my full potential and with cheep chemicals ect that im not happy with and i wount lower my standards of work to be put under pressure but she dont get thats why i wount apply


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

My dad works at mercedes-benz and his valaters do really take their time to do the cars they get given. They've even asked for new cleaning products :O his last lot though just made a mess of the cars if any thing!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

VdoubleU said:


> My dad works at mercedes-benz and his valaters do really take their time to do the cars they get given. They've even asked for new cleaning products :O his last lot though just made a mess of the cars if any thing!


Thats how mercedes USED to be f?!k me i have lost count how many times i had a car sent back and told to do the whole thing again having spent three days on it because the gunsight wasnt at the right angle. Simpe job of put it right....
NO the attitude was if you cant getthat bit right what else have you skipped.
Nowerdays the bay boys learn who is fussy about what X worrys about tyres dress them leave the rest Y is anal about shuts clean them leave the rest Z is anal about all the cars no one wants to do his stuff for 13 quid maybe its not always the bay boys faults maybe the reps need a bit of training too.
In the old days you were saleried not pay per car. 
Believe it or not ( and those that know me vouch for it too) i dont care about the money side of things i do the job because 
A i enjoy it
B i love the wow expression on peoples faces
C i love the comments you get
D i enjoy the follow on phhone calls of you did such and such a car last week i wonder if you could make mine look like that.
By not being hung up on money i have good days i have bad days, at the end of the week my van is self sufficient and i live a comfortable life. My prices are never quibbled and i always get more than i ask for. But there again so does the customer. Going that extra mile sometimes takes you a bit longer but you dont cut your own throat..
As for the comment earlier about care at the £3car wash i find that hard to swallow as they are quantity driven not quality driven . Sorry but you wont convince me otherwise.
I do offer a cheap wash and go all i get is full valets / full details. Im booked through november already now looking at december. I do have a few floating days but not that many (4 in november and one is my birthday lol) but they wont be empty for long.
Who said this is a dying trade, every week i read on here that people are quitting due to no work and i have to wonder what im doing differently, then i remember i go that extra mile and treat every car the same with the same high standards that i wont lower for anyone. I have been told last week thats fine leave it ... I ignored the guy whos car it was and carried on then he saw the result and HE apologised for trying to make me stop as he loved the result.
Sorry for the essay but the above post was brilliant..
Allen


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

One example that always sticks in my mind was a valetor asked me for a head for his polisher. I got a hard, medium and soft pad out and asked which he wanted. He replied white because you can see how much dirt it's pulling off the paint. I tried to explain the difference but quickly gave up and gave him the white pad.. This guy is using a machine at a prestige car dealership!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

